# knifty knitter



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

ok so i have went through every thread in this forum and the same thing keeps coming up. "THE KNIFTY KNITTER" :laughing1: lol. so i have been convinced to get one. i am going tonight or tommorrow to get one. what type of yarn should i get for my first try. does it come in a pack of more than one size ring or is it all the same size or do you have to buy them all seperate. i would like to get a package with all different sizes. i have never been able to knit or crochet. but from what i can tell it is easy to do with this. so wish me luck. i will post when i get it and when i have tried it. ill put up pics of what my shirt looks like. thanks-melony


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes they come in packs with several sizes & If I were you I would look for thicker yarns they're easier to work with on the kk  Like bulky weight yarns


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

ok thanks ill keep that in mind


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i always wanted to try one but never did. i hope you enjoy it


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks im really excited about it.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

ok so i have been doing a little research on the knifty knitter. did you know that the blue is not the smallest. you can get a orange flower loom. i think this could be used to make the sleeves on the sweaters. i am hoping to find it also. so i will let everyone know if it works.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm curious to know how easy it is to use.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i will let you know. from the way everyone has talked it sounds pretty easy. i have never been able to crochet or anything so im a good canidate for this. i do have a question though how many things of yarn does it take to make one small sweater.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i found this... http://lindasloomroom.blogspot.com/2006/02/knifty-knitter-chihuahua-or-small-dog.html

gosh when i was looking i saw so many things you can make. maybe if you download that pattern it will tell you how much yarn you need.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah i have it. but it doesnt tell you how much you need. but thanks-melony


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

it looks like it wouldn't take much yarn. i would go with 2 skienes at first and see how that is. good luck.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks. i talked to alisha and she said i would need close to 3 oz.


----------

